# First cycle - Test E results!



## trooper92

Stats before : 86kg - 6ft - 22 years old - 12 % bf

after : 92kg - '' - '' - unchanged bf , maybe abit lower .

First off , I'm still finishing off my cycle , just wanted to post my progress so far for others to know how my first experience pinning was.

I'm on my 10th week of running Test 500mg/week , still got 1 left and then 2 weeks after that last injection I wil begin my PCT of nolvadex 40/40/20/20 .

First impressions are great , I did pin double for my 4th week since I had to attend a funeral, so that meant for 2 weeks I pinned 1g of test e , Some people told me I would die .. I only got a small rash on my ass , which was just due to my body getting used to a high dose of test e, nothing major .

As for gyno , I noticed my nipples being sensitives at the beginning of my cycle , then it dissapeared at around 5-6th week , once again I think it just takes the body a while to get used to this new substance! No acne at all , maybe abit at the beginning of the cycle, but who really cares about a few spots??

One thing which I did notice is a whole lot of hair growth! for the first time I had a beared haha , and a belly as hairy as a gorilla D: . but this I found to be quite fun and positive  .

I did not have this ''god'' complexe and felt '' invinsible'', the only thing I got from this experience is that you're much more focused in and out the gym . My nutrition was solid and still is .

The weird thing is I didn't get really any strength gains whatsoever, My deadlift only went up about 5-10 kg's , but I could have done that natty , so that was weird , and as for intensity , my workouts were already quite intensive, but there are some moments at th beginnning of my cycle were I felt I was really on , but I think this is just placebo..

and really all the quick weight gain happened from week 3-6 , but what I did notice after week 6 is that my muscles started to mature more , giving the muscle some more tone .

and I have NO bloat , just when I drink heavy amounts of water , but I **** it all out fairly quickly .

my weight right now is an estimate , as I put on about 2 kilos during the day from eating and water , but I usualle wake up at 91-92 kg.

So all in all , it wasn't one of those OMFG I GAINED 25 POUNDS cycles , but for what its worth I learned quite abit about how my body reacts to this stuff , and I have had no sides , I will be going crazy on my pct trying to keep all the gains I wrked so hard for , so I can't tell you how I will react during my pct , but my muscles dont seem to hold much water , so with a solid meal plan and keeping my workouts strong I don't really fear it that much .

In the next few months I will be trying some deca+test!

Sorry for the long post! feel free to ask me questions! and no I won't take pics! easy boys ;D


----------



## rectus

I am disappointed to read that you didn't notice any strength increases, that's what I was looking for tbh, is this common amongst Test only cycles?

I put on 5kg on a 7 week Anavar only cycle... so I am not impressed with your weight gain in comparison and I start my Test E cycle tomorrow *excited*

As you're not taking photos, did you take bicep/chest/leg measurements?


----------



## Beastography

Good motivation for me, getting excited about my first cycle!

What did you run as an AI? did you use HCG? pct only nolva?


----------



## lew007

id expect to add about 20k to deads on a cycle like that. iv cut on 500mg/week enth and noticed an increase even on low carbs.

are you pleased? thats te main thing

lew


----------



## AnotherLevel

Interesting. My weight is only up about half a stone, am eating well and very little water retention I think. Week 3, dbol kickstart (4 weeks) and test E (10 weeks). Strength is up a lot already but I can attribute this to the dbol I think. A good 20kg+ added on deadlifts, every exercise is up a few kgs. Wonder why your strength didn't go up? I'm pretty excited about the test results if this is how I responded to dbol.


----------



## trooper92

the thing about deadlifts is that you can gain a great deal of strentgh just from practising it properly, but as far as my training goes I train for size , not for strentgh, still I have read loads of posts of people telling me how they're strentgh gains are thew the roof, but I didn't mind that much , I had a blast on cycle and will be definitely be running it again.

I guess we all react differently to it , and it takes some time to hit you so I wouldn't call it fake if u dont see anything till week 3 or 4 , as it seems at this dose I can only put on so much mass , but I was very pleased with this simple Test e Cycle! Gonna be stacking in the future .

As for what it really does , I wouldn't expect anything Crazy , I kinda thought I would blow up cause you're on the gear , I'm not holding much water and got no sides and I'm not using any AI .

My friend who is stacking right now really confirms to me that you'll have to stack to see a shocking difference , but all my friends and personal trainers at the gym are accusing me of taking steroids , since whats so great is that you keep gaining and gaining without plateau'ing for like 5 solid kg's , which is great!!

But at 500mg/week test e , it depends where u start off at , I alreadt weighed iin at 86kg which isn't bad , so obviously someone weighing in at 70kg could gain a great deal more , I still think it was a great cycle and will be training hard to keep the gains!

Thank god for that sweet nectar of the gods :]


----------



## k3z

trooper92 said:


> the thing about deadlifts is that you can gain a great deal of strentgh just from practising it properly, but as far as my training goes I train for size , not for strentgh, still I have read loads of posts of people telling me how they're strentgh gains are thew the roof, but I didn't mind that much , I had a blast on cycle and will be definitely be running it again.
> 
> I guess we all react differently to it , and it takes some time to hit you so I wouldn't call it fake if u dont see anything till week 3 or 4 , as it seems at this dose I can only put on so much mass , but I was very pleased with this simple Test e Cycle! Gonna be stacking in the future .
> 
> As for what it really does , I wouldn't expect anything Crazy , I kinda thought I would blow up cause you're on the gear , I'm not holding much water and got no sides and I'm not using any AI .
> 
> My friend who is stacking right now really confirms to me that you'll have to stack to see a shocking difference , but all my friends and personal trainers at the gym are accusing me of taking steroids , since whats so great is that you keep gaining and gaining without plateau'ing for like 5 solid kg's , which is great!!
> 
> But at 500mg/week test e , it depends where u start off at , I alreadt weighed iin at 86kg which isn't bad , so obviously someone weighing in at 70kg could gain a great deal more , I still think it was a great cycle and will be training hard to keep the gains!
> 
> Thank god for that sweet nectar of the gods :]


I know what you mean mate if your keeping reps and intensity high its not easy to gain huge amounts of strength because of the amount of work your doing. The main thing is you noticed changes and now you know how your body reacts and how far you can push it!

Well played


----------



## Mars

trooper92 said:


> the thing about deadlifts is that you can gain a great deal of strentgh just from practising it properly, *but as far as my training goes I train for size , not for strentgh*, still I have read loads of posts of people telling me how they're strentgh gains are thew the roof, but I didn't mind that much , I had a blast on cycle and will be definitely be running it again.
> 
> I guess we all react differently to it , and it takes some time to hit you so I wouldn't call it fake if u dont see anything till week 3 or 4 , as it seems at this dose I can only put on so much mass , but I was very pleased with this simple Test e Cycle! Gonna be stacking in the future .
> 
> As for what it really does , I wouldn't expect anything Crazy , I kinda thought I would blow up cause you're on the gear , I'm not holding much water and got no sides and I'm not using any AI .
> 
> *My friend who is stacking right now really confirms to me that you'll have to stack to see a shocking difference* , but all my friends and personal trainers at the gym are accusing me of taking steroids , since whats so great is that you keep gaining and gaining without plateau'ing for like 5 solid kg's , which is great!!
> 
> But at 500mg/week test e , it depends where u start off at , I alreadt weighed iin at 86kg which isn't bad , so obviously someone weighing in at 70kg could gain a great deal more , I still think it was a great cycle and will be training hard to keep the gains!
> 
> Thank god for that sweet nectar of the gods :]


This is why you didn't gain much size then. The stronger you get the bigger you get, simples.

Rubbish, i gained 18 lbs on my first cycle (dbol only) and kept 12 lbs of that.


----------



## onthebuild

If training was intense as you say, it sounds like diet may have let you down. From food comes energy, from energy comes strength. Thats the way i look at it, if i have a poor day diet wise i struggle in the gym, as energy and motivation is at rock bottom.


----------



## rectus

Mars said:


> This is why you didn't gain much size then. The stronger you get the bigger you get, simples.


Is it as simple as that? It's rep ranges that can make the difference in what you achieve, according to what I read here: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hale6.htm Powerlifters VS Bodybuilders.


----------



## Mars

rectus said:


> *Is it as simple as that?* It's rep ranges that can make the difference in what you achieve, according to what I read here: http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/hale6.htm Powerlifters VS Bodybuilders.


Yes, it's not rocket science. I don't see what your problem is with my simple statement. And of course rep ranges make a difference, at 51 yrs old i'm not a bloody novice.


----------



## rectus

Mars said:


> Yes, it's not rocket science. I don't see what your problem is with my simple statement. And of course rep ranges make a difference, at 51 yrs old i'm not a bloody novice.


Your attitude stinks, Mars. You know your stuff, but your arrogant posts are not appreciated. You're a moderator here, you should be a shining example to the rest of us of how to talk to each other.


----------



## Mars

rectus said:


> Your attitude stinks, Mars. You know your stuff, but your arrogant posts are not appreciated. You're a moderator here, you should be a shining example to the rest of us of how to talk to each other.


Stop talking bollox and challenging everything i post then. If you don't know the very basic of basics (progressive resistance) then your the one with the problem.

I don't suffer fools gladly, so i'll take whatever attitude i see fit. If you have a problem with that find another forum.


----------



## rectus

I'm not going to argue with you Mars, I've seen you ban people on a whim for expressing their opinions on here before. My initial post was to start a discussion, the point of a forum I thought.


----------



## GolfDelta

Mars said:


> Stop talking bollox and challenging everything i post then. If you don't know the very basic of basics (progressive resistance) then your the one with the problem.
> 
> I don't suffer fools gladly, so i'll take whatever attitude i see fit. If you have a problem with that find another forum.


A disgraceful attitude that.Why is there a need to speak to other members like that whether you're a mod or not?


----------



## greenmachine

gduncan said:


> A disgraceful attitude that.Why is there a need to speak to other members like that whether you're a mod or not?


Im with you mate theres no need to speak to people like that. Well out of order.


----------



## CutAndStack

Who on earth told you that you could die from jabbing 1G of test E? :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild

CutAndStack said:


> Who on earth told you that you could die from jabbing 1G of test E? :laugh:


If you can then I'm a zombie haha!


----------



## AnotherLevel

Not sucking up to a mod here, but it's refreshing to see someone openly voice their opinion about a member rather than throw around thinly veiled insults which I see way too much on here.


----------



## Pain2Gain

And yet I get a slap on the wrist. From mods the other day for calling a guy an idiot, who clearly was and after a personal attack on my opinion on something hardly a over reaction on my part, guess you need to be a mod to speak your mind on here then


----------



## Mars

gduncan said:


> A disgraceful attitude that.Why is there a need to speak to other members like that whether you're a mod or not?





greenmachine said:


> Im with you mate theres no need to speak to people like that. Well out of order.


As neither of you know the full story and are just baseing your opinions on a single post i would suggest it's best to keep your opinions to yourself. Iv'e always been impartial and unless i know exactly what's been happening on both sides i find the best course of action is to keep my mouth shut and my nose out of other peoples business.

@ Another level, i'm pleased to see someone gets it, thanks.


----------



## GolfDelta

Mars said:


> As neither of you know the full story and are just baseing your opinions on a single post i would suggest it's best to keep your opinions to yourself. Iv'e always been impartial and unless i know exactly what's been happening on both sides i find the best course of action is to keep my mouth shut and my nose out of other peoples business.
> 
> @ Another level, i'm pleased to see someone gets it, thanks.


I won't bother continuing,I was under the impression if you post on an open forum then other people can freely comment,evidently it's only acceptable to comment as long as meets your approval.Someone has clearly p!ssed on your cornflakes so i'll drop it.


----------



## k3z

Mars said:


> Yes, it's not rocket science. I don't see what your problem is with my simple statement. And of course rep ranges make a difference, at 51 yrs old i'm not a bloody novice.


With that said, surely strength training cant be as effective with the higher reps required for hypertrophy? It would be nice to get your opinion on this subject


----------



## onthebuild

i think this argument is starting to take away from the original post somewhat.. :whistling:


----------



## soob the dug

i'm starting my first ever injecting cycle tonight.

wk 1-8 500mg sus Tues/Fri

Wk 1-8 300mg deca Tues/Fri

wk 4-8 50mg var ed

pct

nolva, clomid, hcg

some may say my deca is not enough but i will give it a bash anyways

i'm taking it in the **** :innocent:


----------



## GolfDelta

soob the dug said:


> i'm starting my first ever injecting cycle tonight.
> 
> wk 1-8 500mg sus Tues/Fri
> 
> Wk 1-8 300mg deca Tues/Fri
> 
> wk 4-8 50mg var ed
> 
> pct
> 
> nolva, clomid, hcg
> 
> some may say my deca is not enough but i will give it a bash anyways
> 
> i'm taking it in the **** :innocent:


Deca isn't enough or being run for long enough tbh,I'd want to be running deca at least 12 weeks.50mg Var is too low you prob won't notice much.


----------



## soob the dug

gduncan said:


> Deca isn't enough or being run for long enough tbh,I'd want to be running deca at least 12 weeks.50mg Var is too low you prob won't notice much.


i will prob run for 10 weeks and end up getting more deca along the way.

i have 20ml pro chem tri sus 250 and 10ml pro nandrotest and 30 20mg nolva.

i will prob leave var till later in the year and run it with test october time.

cheers for the advice though.


----------



## Hotdog147

soob the dug said:


> i will prob run for 10 weeks and end up getting more deca along the way.
> 
> i have 20ml pro chem tri sus 250 and 10ml pro nandrotest and 30 20mg nolva.
> 
> i will prob leave var till later in the year and run it with test october time.
> 
> cheers for the advice though.


However long you decide to run deca be sure to run the Test for 2 weeks longer


----------



## k3z

Have a look at this

http://www.trulyhuge.com/hypertrophy.html


----------



## Beastography

So who won the fight?


----------



## Mars

gduncan said:


> I won't bother continuing,I was under the impression *if you post on an open forum then other people can freely comment*,evidently it's only acceptable to comment as long as meets your approval.Someone has clearly p!ssed on your cornflakes so i'll drop it.


You can but what you posted was a comment on my attitude followed by a question.

So i answered your question, preceded by the point that you have no idea why i took that attitude towards that member, regardless of the fact that it has absolutely nothing to do with you.

@ k3z. I agree, as i said in my quote "of course rep ranges make a differece" it's rectus who doesnt agree. All i did was point out to the OP that he would gain more size if he made a point of concentrating on getting stronger. After all didn't Joe Weider coin the very basic principle of progressive resistance over 40 years ago, keep adding more weight and you will get bigger, this is a basic principle that all body builders still adhere to today.


----------



## GolfDelta

Yes and I stick by that comment,your attitude does stink,not just towards Rectus but to anyone who disagrees with you or who sticks up for themselves.You are aggressive and rude and if you weren't a mod would no doubt be getting your wrist slapped.


----------



## Hotdog147

gduncan said:


> Yes and I stick by that comment,your attitude does stink,not just towards Rectus but to anyone who disagrees with you or who sticks up for themselves.You are aggressive and rude and if you weren't a mod would no doubt be getting your wrist slapped.


You seem to be looking for an argument mate, he's said his piece above and explained his reasons, why not just let it drop?


----------



## GolfDelta

Hotdog147 said:


> You seem to be looking for an argument mate, he's said his piece above and explained his reasons, why not just let it drop?


Not at all,why would I pick an argument with a mod?I'd have dropped it If he just said 'I was rude,I apologise' rather than just being told to butt out again because he didn't like it.People earn respect,it's not automatic,no-one on the forum should be spoken to like sh1t,least of all by someone who is supposed to represent everything that is good about the forum.


----------



## rectus

Mars said:


> As neither of you know the full story and are just baseing your opinions on a single post i would suggest it's best to keep your opinions to yourself. Iv'e always been impartial and unless i know exactly what's been happening on both sides i find the best course of action is to keep my mouth shut and my nose out of other peoples business.
> 
> @ Another level, i'm pleased to see someone gets it, thanks.


Have we had an altercation before? I don't remember that being the case, I think you may be confusing me with someone else. I have always been respectful towards you, I would hope for the same in return. It's not that I completely disagreed about heavy weight increases muscle size, I was trying to open up the discussion to the fact that it isn't as black and white as you said. You aren't going to change, I know that, but I thought I'd at least try to make you aware of your lack of forum etiquette.


----------



## rectus

AnotherLevel said:


> Not sucking up to a mod here, but it's refreshing to see someone openly voice their opinion about a member rather than throw around thinly veiled insults which I see way too much on here.


So you're saying that you agree with his response to my post then, AnotherLevel?


----------



## Pain2Gain

Pass us the pop corn mate


----------



## Beastography

Not to intervene, but I do think Mars was a bit harsh and disrespectful. As mentioned above you're a mod, you should be setting a prime example of how people should behave and talk to one another. Of course your opinions are your own but you should (especially at the age of 51) know that different people can have different opinions/approaches to things. If they have incorrect information your role as a decent person on this forum would be to correct them without stomping on them. Learn to respect people.

Heck, just my opinion. You can do as you please. I just really like this forum and would hate to see it get ruined by a grumpy bunch of disrespectful people.

Hopefully me voicing my opinion won't upset you or ban me but if so... Oh well.


----------



## hackskii

500mg of testosterone for a first cycle the gains in strength and weight should be nothing short of impressive, providing that the gear was legit.

Now, for some, they just don't seem to gain no matter what they do, but for others, the gains are out of this world.

I knew a guy at the gym that probably got 2 years worth of average gains or more in 12 weeks on gear, and his strength was just not even believable.

He got sick while on gear, came off, months later he looked his old self.

That is the thing though, some guys just get really strong, others just tend to sit at the same.

One cycle I did I went up 45 pounds in my bench in 13 weeks.

I went from getting 6 to 10 reps with 225 pounds in bench (done this my whole life) to 18 reps in 13 weeks.

That is double the reps in 13 weeks.

Now on the comment on dead lifts and technique, absolutely correct.

Another thing about the dead lift, if you walk up and pull like you know you can lift it, you generally can.

If you walk up and dont think you can do it, you probably wont be able to, there is a certain mind set with the dead lift that kind of exclusive to that one.

In the States, it is not popular to dead lift, in fact only myself and my twin brother (winger on this board) do them, nobody else in the gym does them.


----------



## rectus

hackskii said:


> 500mg of testosterone for a first cycle the gains in strength and weight should be nothing short of impressive, providing that the gear was legit.
> 
> Now, for some, they just don't seem to gain no matter what they do, but for others, the gains are out of this world.
> 
> I knew a guy at the gym that probably got 2 years worth of average gains or more in 12 weeks on gear, and his strength was just not even believable.
> 
> He got sick while on gear, came off, months later he looked his old self.
> 
> That is the thing though, some guys just get really strong, others just tend to sit at the same.
> 
> One cycle I did I went up 45 pounds in my bench in 13 weeks.
> 
> I went from getting 6 to 10 reps with 225 pounds in bench (done this my whole life) to 18 reps in 13 weeks.
> 
> That is double the reps in 13 weeks.
> 
> Now on the comment on dead lifts and technique, absolutely correct.
> 
> Another thing about the dead lift, if you walk up and pull like you know you can lift it, you generally can.
> 
> If you walk up and dont think you can do it, you probably wont be able to, there is a certain mind set with the dead lift that kind of exclusive to that one.
> 
> In the States, it is not popular to dead lift, in fact only myself and my twin brother (winger on this board) do them, nobody else in the gym does them.


I bloody love deadlifting, which is strange because it's hard as fook. I'm trying to learn to engage my glutes at the top of the movement at the minute instead of pushing my hips through and leaning back (a common thing people do). What rep range do you train with btw? I'm sticking with 5x5 during my cycle.

I really hope I notice a body transformation on my Test E, but my body doesn't react like the majority of people it seems - but time will tell. It's only my first day on 150mg Test, the fun is yet to come!


----------



## hackskii

rectus said:


> I bloody love deadlifting, which is strange because it's hard as fook. I'm trying to learn to engage my glutes at the top of the movement at the minute instead of pushing my hips through and leaning back (a common thing people do). What rep range do you train with btw? I'm sticking with 5x5 during my cycle.
> 
> I really hope I notice a body transformation on my Test E, but my body doesn't react like the majority of people it seems - but time will tell. It's only my first day on 150mg Test, the fun is yet to come!


I don't like low rep dead lifting which probably wont be the best idea due to so many fast twitch muscle fibers in the glute and hamstrings.

I train for around 10 reps, but then I get winded at the end and it takes me down.

Funny, out of the whole gym only 2 of us dead lift at the times we train, at the other gym (LA Fitness), maybe a handful of guys in the gym do them.

Most of them are at the bench press machines, or free bar, or doing curls:lol:

and that goes for both gyms.

I know a dude that does bench every single time at the gym, either bar, dbells, or machine, I try to talk to him but he cant hear me.

I was doing low weight front squats to kind of rehab my knee and he asks why I was using such light weight?

He never squats either, never works legs, but always has some smart ass comment.

When my shoulder was hammered I was only using 25 pounds on the bar both sides as it hurt and was just trying to keep some muscle, he comes back to work and tells everyone that I was using girl weights.

He is always in my business as well as another guy.

the other guy is new, but always has something to correct me or my brother that have been lifting for 35 years.

So, dude lays down on the bench, he gets 3 reps, I get 4 and says I am taking something:lol:

There is one in every crowd.

On the first cycle, 500mg a week is fine, gains should be impressive.

But perhaps it is just me, I remember long ago doing a dbol only cycle and nothing spectacular at 20mg a day.

Every single time I went into the gym I had to figure out what I was going to do.

At a time I had to play around with the weight as I didn't know how much stronger I was getting.

Some weeks 10 pounds per lift gain.

But, you still have to be careful, connective tissue can not keep up with rapid muscle gains, and at this point you run the risk of tearing stuff lose.

Both of my biceps are torn from the outer bicep to delt attachment point.

I probably lost half inch on each arm.

To this day I have a complex.

It never would have happened if I never used gear.

Pushing past your genetic limit in strength comes with some cost.

Every cycle I have ever been on someone asked me if I was on steroids, even my family.


----------



## rectus

hackskii said:


> I don't like low rep dead lifting which probably wont be the best idea due to so many fast twitch muscle fibers in the glute and hamstrings.
> 
> I train for around 10 reps, but then I get winded at the end and it takes me down.
> 
> Funny, out of the whole gym only 2 of us dead lift at the times we train, at the other gym (LA Fitness), maybe a handful of guys in the gym do them.
> 
> Most of them are at the bench press machines, or free bar, or doing curls:lol:
> 
> and that goes for both gyms.
> 
> I know a dude that does bench every single time at the gym, either bar, dbells, or machine, I try to talk to him but he cant hear me.
> 
> I was doing low weight front squats to kind of rehab my knee and he asks why I was using such light weight?
> 
> He never squats either, never works legs, but always has some smart ass comment.
> 
> When my shoulder was hammered I was only using 25 pounds on the bar both sides as it hurt and was just trying to keep some muscle, he comes back to work and tells everyone that I was using girl weights.
> 
> He is always in my business as well as another guy.
> 
> the other guy is new, but always has something to correct me or my brother that have been lifting for 35 years.
> 
> So, dude lays down on the bench, he gets 3 reps, I get 4 and says I am taking something:lol:
> 
> There is one in every crowd.
> 
> On the first cycle, 500mg a week is fine, gains should be impressive.
> 
> But perhaps it is just me, I remember long ago doing a dbol only cycle and nothing spectacular at 20mg a day.
> 
> Every single time I went into the gym I had to figure out what I was going to do.
> 
> At a time I had to play around with the weight as I didn't know how much stronger I was getting.
> 
> Some weeks 10 pounds per lift gain.
> 
> But, you still have to be careful, connective tissue can not keep up with rapid muscle gains, and at this point you run the risk of tearing stuff lose.
> 
> Both of my biceps are torn from the outer bicep to delt attachment point.
> 
> I probably lost half inch on each arm.
> 
> To this day I have a complex.
> 
> It never would have happened if I never used gear.
> 
> Pushing past your genetic limit in strength comes with some cost.
> 
> Every cycle I have ever been on someone asked me if I was on steroids, even my family.


I get bored after 6 reps  Nobody really does deadlift at my gym because there is one rack, one bar, and hardly any room to shift the bar out of the rack and deadlift. If someone's using the bar then you have to have a backup - I was thinking suitcase deadlifts, but doing deadlifts with dumbells is difficult, my balance is all off.

The guys in your gym seem like complete nob heads, you learn through experience that the weight isn't as important as the form - "It's not what you lift, it's how you lift it" - Rectus

Yeah, connective tissue being put under more pressure is definitely a concern of mine, pre cycle I did a month of high reps/low weight just to give my tendons a break. My sets are slow and controlled so I hope that will make a difference.


----------



## hackskii

rectus said:


> I get bored after 6 reps  Nobody really does deadlift at my gym because there is one rack, one bar, and hardly any room to shift the bar out of the rack and deadlift. If someone's using the bar then you have to have a backup - I was thinking suitcase deadlifts, but doing deadlifts with dumbells is difficult, my balance is all off.
> 
> The guys in your gym seem like complete nob heads, you learn through experience that the weight isn't as important as the form - "It's not what you lift, it's how you lift it" - Rectus
> 
> Yeah, connective tissue being put under more pressure is definitely a concern of mine, pre cycle I did a month of high reps/low weight just to give my tendons a break. My sets are slow and controlled so I hope that will make a difference.


I will give you an example of the knob ends.

They have a bar dip machine.

One guy jumps up there and does like 13 or something.

My brother jumps up and did more, but one guy says you are not going down low enough.

Another guy standing around says you are not doing it right as you are not touching your feet.

I say, you are not supposed to touch your feet, it is a bar dip, not a calf workout.

I tried to explain that at the bottom of the lift where it is transferring from an eccentric lift to concentric lift you are cheating as you relax both parts of the lift at the bottom bouncing off your feet.

He basically said I didn't know what I was talking about.

This is the chap that told everyone at work that I was doing girl weights in bench.

But, when they asked him if he did free bar he said he cant as it kills his shoulder.

This is the guy that did pullups every single day at home then had something pop in his elbow.

Strangely I told him that every day same lift is not good that it can cause inflammation from repetitive same motion.

He didn't listen:lol:

I know that the ego can be a hindrance, but hell, even common sense can take a back seat to the bench and curl crew.

I watch them on the preacher curl machine, load the weight up, bring it down half way, use your traps to squeak it up with half rep motion.

These guys are getting more back and trap work than actually bicep work.

But, if you say anything to them, they cant hear you.

So, I just don't say anything.


----------



## AnotherLevel

I just wanted to point out that as another member suggested on here, Mega Cissus seems to be an absolute godsend when it comes to preventing joint pain on cycle. I was getting elbow pain when I was natural, when I started my test E cycle with a dbol kickstart, I headed into week number 2 and got awful elbow pain from doing chest exercises.

Ordered in some Cissus, week number 4 now and little to no pain. It seemed to work very quickly, after a few days the pain had subsided quite noticeably. So for those worried about experiencing joint pain on cycle, I recommend ordering some! I take it with glucosamine but I've been on glucosamine for a couple months and whilst that made a difference for me naturally, it wasn't enough when I started my cycle but the cissus sure was!


----------



## trooper92

I don't really care much about strentgh gains to be honest , the size I have put on is impressive , but I can only say so much before I run my pct . I've actually peaked at 93 kg now!

Did my last pin Friday morning , feeling good .

I'm a bodybuilder , I'll never be a weightlifter - Kai Green

thanks for all the insight haha , be strong guys!


----------



## vodkalol

I'am on my 2d cycle, week 1

100 mg oxy ED

100 mg Test P EOD

The strenth gains are through the roof, i noticed to rise one step off weight from training - i did shoulders with 17,5 last training, no 17,5 is **** easy and i go for 20 kilos 

Oxy mainly for strenth and Test for mass mainly - the reason to stack them

i will be doing this cycle for 4 weeks to avoid yoyo effekt

Proteins 300 atleast a day ! No proteins no mass gains

My main problem is the wood-leggs i get from injecting....cant even walk today after injecting in my glute.. even massage isent helping(for like 1-2 min)

Think i use test e nexst time lol - this way i cant do cardio lol injecting EOD


----------

